# FOX problems



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Fox is acting like rain outages, but other locals are not (and no rain). Goes to yellow screen about every 5 minutes or less, and lots of pixalation. Goes to purple screen on SD channel (I would have thought SD would come through better). I'm in Austin, signal at 78.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

I had similar problems on my Saturday night recordings of Cops and my Sunday night recording of The Simpsons (all in HD). Massive pixelation. Seemed to affect only the programs themselves, not the commercials. This was Fox 13 in Seattle of off the 110 bird.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Had the same problem tonight with 24, also last night with the Simpson's. Also on KCQP in Seattle. Help!


----------



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been having the same problem for a few weeks. American Idol, 24, even the Q13 news. I get horrible bouts of pixelation, but my sound is the main issue. It sounds like a DVD is skipping.

I talked to a CSR on Saturday and he said that no reports had been filed with this issue. I do not know if I can believe that, but I did my part. 

P.S. Nice Avatar pbrown.


----------



## cwc (Jan 28, 2007)

I had the same problem last night with 24. I have a VIP211 with an external HD hooked up to act as a DVR and I thought I may have been having problems with that but when I checked my recording on the VIP622 it had the same issue. pixilation and even a pink screen on the 622 and complete reset and reboot on the 211.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

It was NOT Dish's fault last night. I was watching Fox OTA and it was dropping out, messing up all over the place. Also a coworker with DirecTV said his was doing the same thing. So it was FOX, or KTBC-7 issue one or the other, but it sucked!


----------



## tetonbarbie (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, 
I had same problems with signal to Fox last night. I phoned boyfriend during 24, he is on Time Warner, and he wasn't having any issues at all. So, I don't think it was the Fox signal . . .


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll confirm FOX Austin issues on both OTA and Dish SD, both last night and this past weekend. Macro blocking on OTA and purple out screen on Dish SD. FOX or some Dish/FOX combo was definitely the issue. All other OTA and Dish SD locals were fine.
Additional Info: My FOX Signal Strength (as well as ABC, NBC, and CBS) consistently shows 100.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

tetonbarbie said:


> Hi,
> I had same problems with signal to Fox last night. I phoned boyfriend during 24, he is on Time Warner, and he wasn't having any issues at all. So, I don't think it was the Fox signal . . .


Maybe TW has a direct link to KTBC or something, but the signal they were sending out over the air WAS messed up. I verifed on Dish, OTA via my 722 receiver, and two TV's with ATSC tuners hooked directly to my antenna.

All were showing a messed up signal on both 24 and House; that's all I watched. Like I said, my friend with DirectTV saw the same thing.

KEYE-42 was having big issues this weekend during the NCAA basketball games too, also verified via several OTA tuners. I'm not sure what's up with the local stations!


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

wsuladesigner said:


> P.S. Nice Avatar pbrown.


Thanks!

Same problem tonight watching American Idol on delay. I may have to stop recording HD until this gets fixed.

Can someone confirm that it happens live as well as on DVR Delay?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

AI looked good to me tonight via Dish, no dropouts.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the same issue watching it live. I'm with DIRECTV.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

The Simpson's was virtually impossible to watch on DVR delay again here in Seattle on KCPQ. And it's so beautiful in HD! Anywhere else have issues?


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

I was out of town all last week. Got back and just watched the Simpsons that recorded on Sunday. Same problems as the week before. This has been going on on FOX KCPQ now for two weeks.


----------



## Richl (May 6, 2006)

I am just South and East of downtown Tacoma and I have been experiencing the same issues for a couple of weeks now. I am even getting it when I switch to the antenna feed so I think it is a FOX issue not a DISH issue.


----------



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

I am also south and east of downtown Tacoma. The last 2-3 minutes of American Idol and Fringe last night were not even watchable. The picture froze up and there was no audio. I can tolerate (although I do not like to admit it) a few hiccups with the sound and picture, but when everything goes out for minutes on end...that is where I draw the line. This has been going on for weeks with me, and with time its been getting progressively worse.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I live in Northern California and for the last few days I've had problems with HD locals, mine are San Francisco. In the mornings all local HD gets a screen that says, paraphrasing......"we know there's a problem and we're working on it so don't call", in the later evening 8 or 9pm it does it again. During the bulk of the day all is well, SD is unaffected. Anyone else have a similar issue or did I get lucky? I have a 622 receiver. 
356B


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm seeing the issues too. I've found that if I record via OTA I don't have the audio issues, only the pixelation. This makes the shows that are not having major pixelation at least watchable since the audio is fluid.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Got this recently from Dish, sounds like they are on it but not really seeing it. If anyone hasn't reported to Dish, now is the time. Let's pressure them to fix this!



> Dear Mr. Brown,
> 
> First I want to apologize for the amount of time it is taking to get this problem fixed. I personally have been monitoring this channel for a week and a half. I watch the Local News on that station every morning. (Lovely storm you had last week). Anyway, I am not seeing any of the issues that are going on. I have had quite a few complaints so I know there is something wrong. We have been told that this happens every night around 8:00 PM. We did monitor "American Idol" last night and did not see any issues. If there is any information that you can think of that might help, please let us know. This has been escalated to our Spokane Uplink as well as our Locals Engineering Department. Please be patient and know that we are working towards resolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

pbrown said:


> Got this recently from Dish, sounds like they are on it but not really seeing it. If anyone hasn't reported to Dish, now is the time. Let's pressure them to fix this!


Something is going on at Fox, but I'm not sure it's an E* issue. I say this because I have noticed this on aLL my Fox channels and it seems limited to Fox channels. This includes the local FOX afilliate (during prime time HD events), Fox News, FOX Business and even local Cardinal baseball games via FSMW.

In all cases, the issue is limited to Fox channels and appears usually as sparadic, very brief (one-frame) picture breakups. This happens perhaps once every 15 minutes. It's barely noticeable, but it's definitely there. I wonder if others have noticed this. The picture-breakup issue with pixelization happens less frequently but these are much more obvious. This was evidenced this morning on Fox News Sunday. I caught a few brief flashes and one major breakup that lasted a few seconds.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ron and moman19. about this Fox problem. I don't want to be a pessimist, but I'm seeing the same DMA's again as with the audio problems even if we do have a Direct customer reporting. Probably just my imagination, right?:eek2:

Oh, and I'm very depressed to see St. Louis reporting the problem.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Ron and moman19. about this Fox problem. I don't want to be a pessimist, but I'm seeing the same DMA's again as with the audio problems even if we do have a Direct customer reporting. Probably just my imagination, right?:eek2:
> 
> Oh, and I'm very depressed to see St. Louis reporting the problem.


Must be coincidence. Or simply our too-critical eyes. Much of this is (FNC, FBC for example) are national channels on CONUS birds. Regardless, it's there and cannot be a local phenomenon.


----------

